# Merry Christmas



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

****Happy Holidays to all Hobby Talk racers****


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank You K1M same to You !!! Now I'm off to watch 24 hrs of the Christmas story


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

To all my friends:


http://www.gumicsizma.hu/swf/nopic/merry.swf


Click above link....it's cool!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That is pretty nice I tell You technology !!!!!!!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

K1M, et. al; 

Thanks! ...and Merry Christmas to you and all the 
HobbyTalk RC Racers and their families...

I hope it is a nice one and safe.

We should have power again by tomorrow night, at least
that is AEP's estimate for now. Power went out a bit after
8PM on the 23rd.

RAFster
David


----------

